# What's your gear for portable music?



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

I love in-ear phones as I can listen to my classical music anywhere and anytime I want, being at home or at office. It also blocks a hell of noises which would otherwise pollute my ears.

Tell us your favorite portable gears for classical music. Here is mine:

IEM's: Sony EX1000
AMP: ALO Rx MKII
DAP: DIYmod iPod 5g and iPod Classic 7G
LOD Cable: EACE SIV-11 (Pure stranded silver plated 7N Copper)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My portable gear............


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Just had to retire my 6yo Sansa Fuze that did not work that well with my Sennheiser headphones any way. I evalueted a few units and choose iRiver Astell&Kern received it just last week. Works a dream, built like a tank, sounds awesome!

/ptr


----------



## tankership (Aug 30, 2012)

ipod Classic 150 gig or Amazon Cloud through my android Samsung Galaxy smart phone.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My portable gear............
> 
> View attachment 13177


That must get in the way a bit when you're going in the elevator :lol:

I'm enjoying my TTVJ Milletts portable tube amp with the Sennheiser Amperiors run from my Sony Hi-MD minidisc player.

Screw low quality LODs, CmodS and iPods


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

An iPod classic or nano with some Klipsch Image S4 earbuds.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I just have an iPod Nano (6th gen) with 16gigs and the standard, classic Koss PortaPro set. I think the sound is great for how light and small they are, but those chords aren't very durable; I'm on my third or fourth set. To be honest, I use my iPod just as much for listening to podcasts as for music.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

My phone.. Samsung s3 - with spotify playlists. Yummy.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Klipsch Image x10s & my trusty ZEN 32gb. Used twice a day for nearly four years & still going strong. Do have a snazzy Sony 64gb as back up but I really love my ZEN.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My portable gear............
> 
> View attachment 13177


Hipster!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Hipster!


Well if he is able to carry that one around at least he is on good shape :lol:.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

My primary portable device is my iPod 64 gb, but I have a nano as a backup which is 8 gb. I use Sony MDR-V150 headphones, I can't do ear buds or any other in-ear phones, can't stand them. I'd like Sennheiser headphones, but they took a backseat when we got our piano. A good trade-off


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I don’t tend to use ear or head phones much, the sound is to much like “being inside the head” for my liking. 
So I have my ipod in a quality dock which I can move round the house and occasionally in the garden, (being careful not to disturb the neighbours.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Head_case said:


> That must get in the way a bit when you're going in the elevator :lol:
> 
> I'm enjoying my TTVJ Milletts portable tube amp with the Sennheiser Amperiors run from my Sony Hi-MD minidisc player.
> 
> Screw low quality LODs, CmodS and iPods


At least I'm not using first generation portable equipment (disc's not cylinders!!)- so in that I'll call myself a hipster- almost high tech.









Yep, elevators are a bitch with the horn, but I'm thinking devising an DAC straight of the neddle to headphones- walkman here I come.........


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't do as much portable gear these days, but I do have an 80 gig iPod at home that still functions. Carrying CDs is more fun, you can pop them into the players at the library and put on headphones and be ghetto like that. Plus, liner notes.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

presto said:


> I don't tend to use ear or head phones much, the sound is to much like "being inside the head" for my liking.


Now that's what I love!



presto said:


> So I have my ipod in a quality dock which I can move round the house and occasionally in the garden, (being careful not to disturb the neighbours.)


My neighbours are too near for me to play anything at decent volume.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Creative Zen V 4GB, nothing fancy but it holds just enough for me to have a good variety of things to listen to on the go without having so much that I can't decide. It's also very compact, has decent battery life, and doesn't require me to install any dubious software just to put stuff on it.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

It's the portable gear that has thrown me to the ocean of classical music (anytime and anywhere) and made me heavenly addicted to it. This is easily one of the best things that have happened in my life. 

The IEM's are my favorite and my Ex1000 can easily compete with the cans in terms of comfort, sound stage and sound quality. If I never tried I wouldn't know how amazing these portable gears are.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't do portable anymore. I have a Sony CD player collecting dust. Maybe I can get many dollars for it on eBay.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't imagine not using the IEM's in my office for listening to my music everyday.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I don't do portable anymore. I have a Sony CD player collecting dust. Maybe I can get many dollars for it on eBay.


Yes...there are many collectors of dust on ebay 

I have a superb Sony jog proof clamshell CD player made from a magnesium body. It really is incredible - warm amplifier and great gain. I've got it with me now in fact, because I listen mostly to music via CD when I'm travelling, or via mini-disc


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My portable gear............
> 
> View attachment 13177


I'm guessing you don't do a lot of jogging while listening to your portable gear.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

None: it is elegantly simple, and less than inexpensive


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> I'm guessing you don't do a lot of jogging while listening to your portable gear.


Actually, it's not too bad positioned on top of my head while jogging.

I did try tying it to my Emu on a leash but that provided unsuccessful!

Record kept jumping........


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Chrysler Rideman

I don't carry my gear for portable music. It carries me.


----------

